# 75g overstocked or just right?



## Reeyia (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi all; I have a 75 gallon bowfront with 6 turquiose sev's (4"-6"), 3 angels (3"), 3 convicts (1-2"), 2 albino cory's. I want to add 3 blood red parrots (4-6") from another tank but I'm not sure if doing this will overstock the tank. Will appreciate any thoughts on this.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I have a pair of Dempseys and two adult male (W African) Jewels in a 75 gal...

I consider it a nice comfortable light stock which keeps the fish safe/happy and makes my maintenance of a 25~40% weekly water change and substrate vac extremely effective at keeping their water quality pristine.

If you are considering long term success with no alterations... 6 adult Severums will not peacefully exist in a 75 gal tank. Even if they do not kill one another the smaller/weaker ones will live a very stressful life, will not grow/develop in a healthy manner and will be much more susceptible to disease (which can then infect the stronger/healthier fish)...

If you have other tanks to move fish to as they grow, then it doesn't surprise me the tank is doing fine as is. As they reach sexual maturity (coming soon possibly recently reaching it) their "schooling" mood will dissolve and they grow into the solitary (or paired) fish that they are.

If you form a pair from the Convicts they are also likely to cause excessive stress on the others. Elsewhere on this site someone recently posted a short video of a pair of Cons forcing about 6 Cichlids (including what looked to be a pair of Jags or Motas) to the far end of a 125 gal tank... The Convict pair owned about 4â€™ of the tankâ€¦ which is the same size as your whole tankâ€¦

Personally, I discourage overstocking or even heavy stocking. It adds stress to the fish which makes them less attractive & less healthy... It makes maintenance more demanding and less forgiving... all in all it makes a relaxing hobby into work and that burns out a whole lot of hobbyists. When all you have to do is stock lighter and the whole experience is much easier and more rewarding (there isn't much reward in a sick tank).

This is not to say that overstocking cannot be done successfully... but it takes a lot more work, a lot more experience, a lot more planning... and will still hold a lot higher risk of failure...

I've had the same signature for a while... because I feel that is the advice many people around here need to be reminded of...


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

way overstocked. I don't think there is a chance that your severums won't kill each other. 2 severums with the angels and without the cons would be a great stocklist for a 75. You have to take into acount the size the fish will get, not how big they are when you buy them, also how most cichlids get more agressive with age. severums get up to a foot and you have 6 in a 4 foot tank. I would suggest removing some very quickly.


----------



## Reeyia (Apr 6, 2008)

Excellent advise and I thank you so much. I'll get to work on it - definitely want a 'happy' tank not a sick one!! The parrots will stay where they are, they're happy there anyway! Thanks again, I'm learning alot from you guys here!


----------



## cc_woman (Jan 31, 2008)

I just have to mention something, I would not pair convicts with any of those but the severum. The others can go well in the tank together, although I would consider getting a larger type of catfish, a bristle nose would do great as cleanup. Convicts are much too aggressive to be in with peaceful fish. I would honestly remove them for sure. I would say go with one or 2 severum, see if any pair up and keep those, 2 angels...same thing, 2 parrots " ", then go with one bristle nose plec.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Great post *Toby_H*. :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Reeyia (Apr 6, 2008)

To reflect DeadFishFloating - great posts and great advice! I think, if appropriate, I'll see if any of the Sevs pair, relocate the Convicts (even though they are all male so no chance of pairing);' and switch only 2 Parrots for an Angel. At that point the tank will have 2 Sevs, 2 Angels, and 2 Parrots along with the cleanup crew. I'm not a huge fan of Pleco's so will getting a few more Cory's work OK?


----------



## cc_woman (Jan 31, 2008)

Cories should work, as long as you provide some rocks and plants at the bottom of the tank for them to hide if they need to. Sounds like your tank is going to look great  And in the future you might have to separate the male convicts, the one that claims dominance might kill the others. You can however keep more than one female together, and if you want them to breed you can always get 2 females, let the male choose which one he wants and remove the other female. Good luck with everything


----------



## Reeyia (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks, I hope it does end up looking wonderful but more important provide a happy home for the fish. I have lots of rock and fake plants for the Cory's and the fish. The Sevs just love to play bulldozer and move things around (reason for the fake plants!). Can't wait to get everybody rearranged and settled down! 
Thanks again all!


----------



## Reeyia (Apr 6, 2008)

PS - No intention of breeding any Cons! But they are nice looking! They were given to me, I had no idea they really had so many colors in them!


----------



## cc_woman (Jan 31, 2008)

I prefer the female cons because they actually have more color than the males do. But yes if you get a good quality con they can be gorgeous.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

Toby I love your signature. I'm constantly trying to convince people not to stuff fish into a small tank, but other people always chime in with something like "You can put a pair of GT's in a 55 no problem I did it!"


----------

